# Marengo swamp ride 2012



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

It will be here before we know it! Whos all going this year?? 
Heres a few pics from our adventure last year:
Heading into the swamp:
























SUICIDE HOLE:


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man i see yall got some girls in your group, i cant even get my gf to drive mine across the yard.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Man i see yall got some girls in your group, i cant even get my gf to drive mine across the yard.


yeah man we have several girls in our group. A lot of them love riding actually!lol


----------



## NYBrute (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like a good time! You southern guys have the best mud. lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics! I havent been to one in years.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> nice pics! I havent been to one in years.


Thanks for putting this in the right section. I'm still kinda learning my way around the forum!lol I'm hoping this year will be good and wet. It was a dust bowl last year compared to previous years. I saw on the MIMB Facebook page y'all made some trips to Copiah creek. If y'all decide to do that again let me know and our group will join y'all! We head over there 4-5 times a year. It's one I my favorite parks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Will do. I think on our next trip over we are going to try Mississippi Offroad. Have several friends that seem to really like it.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

If y'all dont mind I'm sure I can get our group up for a trip there. Several of our members live 10 minutes from that park.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Mind if I ride with you guys, my bike will be back up n running by then.

I agree on the dust bowl, I was coughing up dirt for like 2 weeks after last year. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Mind if I ride with you guys, my bike will be back up n running by then.
> 
> I agree on the dust bowl, I was coughing up dirt for like 2 weeks after last year.
> 
> ...


Man thats the truth! My sinus's were jacked up for a month! Ill be back this year though! I see your from WM. I live in ruston. Ill Let you know next time we plan a ride and you can come join us if your in town.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Id love to go again its been bout 7 yrs that i went


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Man I'd appreciate it. Long story but I don't ride with the same guys I used to. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## brute w/hemi (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll be there riding the Teryx! Got my hair cut in a mohawk and sprayed green last year. Plan on doing it again this year but spraying it blue to match the Teryx!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Man I'd appreciate it. Long story but I don't ride with the same guys I used to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let you know then man!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

brute w/hemi said:


> I'll be there riding the Teryx! Got my hair cut in a mohawk and sprayed green last year. Plan on doing it again this year but spraying it blue to match the Teryx!


Haha nice! There were several guys there last year with crazy hair/wigs on.


----------



## gargoyle725 (Mar 30, 2012)

nice mud


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Haha nice! There were several guys there last year with crazy hair/wigs on.


That was the team Gorilla guys. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> That was the team Gorilla guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess that would explain all the monster canams they were on.lol


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

i hope i can make it this year. thats the only big ride i've never gone too


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If its wet it'll be the meanest ride you've ever been on. The ride literally cuts right through a swamp. If its dry... Well like we said above you'll be coughing up dust. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> i hope i can make it this year. thats the only big ride i've never gone too


You better hit me up if your going. I need to know a date for this...... 
I'll chase the lil white honda around lol, have to bring my brute for my main ride and the gade for backup.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wmredneck said:


> If its wet it'll be the meanest ride you've ever been on. The ride literally cuts right through a swamp. If its dry... Well like we said above you'll be coughing up dust.


:agreed:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Official site and Registration.

http://www.wishicould.org/blog/?p=580


Survival Guide. If you're planning on going on the ride Def. read this and go with a group. Preferably a BIG one lol.

http://www.wishicould.org/SurvivalTips.htm

DATE IS June 2, 2012


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

well there really aint no use in a back up ride... once your in... your there! its a long one way ride unless you know your way around the swamp. it sure is a test on your machine... it got my brute motor and another guys in my group 2 years ago... great ride for a great cause if your up to the torture!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep once u turn off the gravel rd u better be commited and ready. 12 miles of the roughest riding ther is bt its a great time. Its one of those if u never been u need to go. Should be real wet this year with all the rain we have had. O yea its 110% louisiana gumbo. U goin in with 31x9.5s and cme out with 31x14s. Lol

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

bigblackbrute said:


> Yep once u turn off the gravel rd u better be commited and ready. 12 miles of the roughest riding ther is bt its a great time. Its one of those if u never been u need to go. Should be real wet this year with all the rain we have had. *O yea its 110% louisiana gumbo. U goin in with 31x9.5s and cme out with 31x14s. Lol*
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Haha very well put! Its a fun ride but its definitely a test on you and your machine. I would say its more like an Iron Man on a atv or sxs!lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Make sure you bring a snake bite kit. 5-6 people get bit every year. Imagine all the carnage mud nats will do on your bike in one day. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## torque (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't wait I took off a week of work just to go this year this will be my first Marengo trip and southern mud junkie I saw some of yaws crew at the mud fury benefit ride that was a nice spot too.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Only a couple more weeks guys...






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Only a couple more weeks guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its like waiting on christmas to get here! Its killing me.lol


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

10 day forecast is showing there's a chance of rain the 25 and 26. I have my fingers crossed that it does!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

That'd be perfect. Giggidy Giggidy 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Only 10 days out now! The 10 forecast is now showing a 60% chance of rain for the Friday before the ride. I hope that holds up and they get a good rain so it will knock the dust down.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Its almost here! Hope to see some of the MIMB members out there. If you see a group with Southern Mudd Junkies shirts on come speak. My name is Logan. I will have a pics and video to come!


----------

